# do you think theres any metal in this tree



## davduckman2010 (Apr 9, 2014)

found this giant in the middle of the swanp I cut off a small shooter to see what design this ambrosia had in her . I believe this might be curly its ten feet from where ol zirk was . but theres a small problem . its got a chasity belt on . maybe some one back in the day hide there gold or jewels behind this. hell maybe American pickers will come buy the sign so I can get the gold out and mill the tree shes a biggin win win win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2014)

I bet the color and figure will be worth it- Go for it..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does that say 1903? Man that's old...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 9, 2014)

Better x-ray that one Duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 9, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Does that say 1903? Man that's old...


 
lol nope 1963


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 9, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> Better x-ray that one Duck


 


hobbit-hut said:


> Better x-ray that one Duck


 who in the hell puts a sign up in the middle of the woods


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know the search party has not reported in yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea Duck, that is a nice little ole tree......wait, let me put my specs on...that is a nice ole tree.

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2014)

At least the way it's bolted you know where the metal is. On the other hand, if it was a popular tree to put signs on who knows what is inside.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2014)

Dave all BS aside you have a rare opportunity with that. What are your plans for it?


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd drill a hole and put some kind of explosive in it before putting my saw to it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dave all BS aside you have a rare opportunity with that. What are your plans for it?


 
my first thought a nice big pile of lumber. but I don't want to wreck a saw getting it either. ?


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a similar situation here. I have a ERC that I was gonna take down. Then I found a horse shoe sticking out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hang on Duck, I'm coming and I already put my handy dandy sign remover in the truck, she's all gased up and ready to go!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

BassBlaster said:


> I have a similar situation here. I have a ERC that I was gonna take down. Then I found a horse shoe sticking out of it.


  maybe the horse is in there too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Hang on Duck, I'm coming and I already put my handy dandy sign remover in the truck, she's all gased up and ready to go!


 come on up joe you me and tick will slice her up you can keep the sign too cutin that concrete iron wood you gota have the right chain for metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

I would take the stump above and below the sign and use it for a table base. That's what I meant by 'rare opportunity' in my earlier post. You would have the only such table on the planet. It might not be suitable for a dining room but it would make the best man cave table ever. I think it would be way cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

light bulb----- now that would be awesome hmmm great idea kevin


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2014)

I love when I see the lightbulb over my head... ding!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I love when I see the lightbulb over my head... ding!



Anytime I see a light bulb over my head . . . . . . . . . I know I am standing on a steppy stool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2014)

Last time I saw a light bulb over my head I was on a or table or in a dentist chair, neither was fun. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

